# Looptex Mills carpet?



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anybody have first hand expirence with this brand?

I have "finished" living space over the garage, and I plan to gut it back to the studs - insulate properly, build kneewall storage, drywall then carpet. The room will be sort of an extra bedroom/home office. Since I have my fanny perched in front of the computer half the day, I use a rolling office chair, and I do not like how they get hung up in thicker/softer pile carpets. Those plastic mats don't work either, as they crack and split in short order due to the compression.

I saw at Home Depot some kind of carpet, on huge rolls, that was pretty thin/dense, almost like office carpet.....that's kind of what I'm looking for.

I then saw this Looptex stuff online, but know nothing about it. The three reviews seemed positive, and described a pile sort of what I'm looking for.

http://www.homedepot.com/Flooring-C...logId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#more_info

The specs show its pile height is right around 5/8" and that, to me, seems too high for my wants/needs. Underfoot comfort isn't really a concern, but being able to move my chair around is. The above is also insanely cheap, which caught my eye. Room size is 11.5' X 16, so a 12' roll could be laid with no seams, which I like.

Thanks


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

A rolling chair will ruin any carpet, in fact, it voids the warranty.


----------



## Zackius (Jan 9, 2015)

DO NOT USE THIS COMPANY! They will not honor their warranty under any circumstances. From the initial file claim of carpet fibers just being pulled up from a vacuum, to being talked down to in the end, its not worth your time. I could go through the entire story but I will make it short and sweet. Carpet fibers pulling up, file claim, wait weeks on end to get a resolve, carpet inspector sent out to my home, strength test is done. Inspector pulls carpet from traffic area's, they pull out with ease then also pulls from non traffic area's they have more tension, what I mean by non traffic area's is way in the corner and places you usually don't vacuum very well. This is how 99% of the time they will not have to replace the carpet due to the average tension on all the fibers, very deceiving. So basically your carpet can look like **** everywhere but if your fibers are ok in the corner, they can average them out and say your out of luck. Then after calling Lowe's to find out the result. Here is where it got really strange. I found out from a Lowe's employee working my claim that the inspector noted a dog and had pictures of his paws/nails. I wondered why he would of done this because when the inspector arrived we discussed the dog and it is obvious he lives outside in a fenced area, along with his food/water bowl and a dog house. Not to mention my wife has really bad allergies and medical records to prove this, we have no animals in the home. The creepy part of this is that he did this while I was either in another room or on his way out. What I found out afterward floored me, the company allows inspector's to just take pictures of any place on your property it seems. These are not my words, these are the words from the supervisor Jerod Warren at the company. I never knew a carpet company could spy on your personal belongings. It gets better, after calling the company because they would not honor the warranty and after Lowe's telling me their hands are kind of tied is when I got a hold of Jerod Warren. As you know some of the info mentioned above was said, it got even more weird. I was told that the test was based strictly on the strength test. So I asked the question, "why do you have info on my dog and why were pictures taken behind my back"? He said they have the right to do so and that he was an inspector for many years and basically they could walk my entire property and take pictures of whatever they want. I kind of laughed and thought to myself, what nerve this guy has. Here is the nail in the coffin though, he also talked about Dyson being to rough on carpets and those are problems for the carpet companies. I then asked why is it not pulling up fibers from my different carpet in the basement? Well he could not answer that and we all know why, they just dont want to replace my carpet. Advise for anyone getting a carpet inspector would be to tell them up front what they can take pictures of, follow them at all cost and get a copy of the report before they leave. I am considering a lawsuit if we can get enough people on board. Email me at [email protected] and ask for Zack. I have learned my lesson but if anyone is going through the same thing here is some info I hope is helpful to you:

Looptex Mills Inc
999 Enterprise Drive
Dalton, GA 30721
706-277-0174
Supervisor: Jerod Warren


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, but Dyson voids the warranty on all carpets. The hard beater bar damages the yarn. And they can't give you a copy of the report. It goes back to whoever employs them. They paid for it. You have every right to hire your own inspector and use their report in court. Most flooring inspectors are independent.


----------



## Zackius (Jan 9, 2015)

rusty baker said:


> Sorry, but Dyson voids the warranty on all carpets. The hard beater bar damages the yarn. And they can't give you a copy of the report. It goes back to whoever employs them. They paid for it. You have every right to hire your own inspector and use their report in court. Most flooring inspectors are independent.


. Rusty if your gonna post in here please do not make insane comments like ALL carpets are voided of their warranties if you use a dyson, do you have a list of all the carpet manufacturer's warranties by chance? Well I have mine from looptex and it does not say one thing about it. Everyone beware of people like this, when they generalize things like ALL in statements, you pretty much know they are on the opposing side. I have heard of it in some warranties, but NOT all, including mine. Remember people, they will generalize when it benefits them, but show you word for word of a warranty when it does not. You just have to play the exact game.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Not going to argue with you. I have installed and sold for 40 years. CRI tests vacuums and Dyson is one on the list of unapproved. In testing, the beater bar damaged carpets. If Looptex didn't tell you, that is not unusual. Most don't. I really don't care whether you believe me or not.


----------



## Zackius (Jan 9, 2015)

rusty baker said:


> Not going to argue with you. I have installed and sold for 40 years. CRI tests vacuums and Dyson is one on the list of unapproved. In testing, the beater bar damaged carpets. If Looptex didn't tell you, that is not unusual. Most don't. I really don't care whether you believe me or not.


Well I am not here to argue as well, I am just stating facts. You are a installer for over 40 years and have plenty of experience in this trade, but when you make claims that ALL carpet will be denied a warranty due to Dyson vacuums then that tells your average person here in the forums that there claims are not valid if they own a Dyson, which is completely untrue. You can do all of the tests you want and then some, but if you hold a contract in your hand and it does NOT have Dyson as a warranty issue, then under law or contract we should be issued that warranty. Reason I will debate this with you for as long as it takes is because I am one of those people, I currently have a warranty in my hand that does not regard any evidence of Dyson in its entire 15 page warranty. You also have not commented on why my carpet in the basement is NOT pulling threads when using a Dyson. They are being used under the same conditions, if anything our basement is our entertainment room which we use more than any other part of the home. From parties to bunches of kids playing we do NOT have one single thread coming up, can you explain this? I am not the only one here, if you get time look up merchantcircle.com under looptex mills complaints, they have almost word for word the same problems, I guess they are all using Dysons as well? I have been in the new construction business for quite a while, I have about 20 years under my belt and am no stranger to any type of install and quality, I know every part of a home inside and out. The difference between me and this low quality Looptex Mills company is I dont believe in shafting people. I believe regardless of the situation something is warranted if the customer is not happy. Whether it be a discount on future items, a simple we are very sorry for the inconvenience or even a what can we do to make it better. I am big on morals and values, so when a company does nothing, not one hint of anything and screws other customers along the way, things need to change. Hence why I am here talking in the first of a long list of forums I will be writing into, to let others know that something can be done about this horrible quality and flat out lies on warranties. It just takes one and here I am. So you can take this as an assault on your 40 years experience or you can actually learn something new, that is up to you. I learn something everyday even from my kids. Anyway without talking your ear off, I am just here to let others know what they can achieve if they dont back down and call it a day. This could all be resolved if the company just had good morals and actually honored what they put in writing and then we would not even have met. Who knows maybe we should have, its a good debate, looking forward to talking with you, have a good one.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Not saying it isn't defective carpet, could very well be. I see a lot of bad carpet. Just saying that I know some mill inspectors and on their reports they list the type of vacuum used. If you want to win a claim, you will probably need to hire an independent inspector and take the mill to court. And all mills use the approved vacuum list made up by CRI (Carpet and Rug Institute). After you made your first post, I called a couple inspectors and they said that mills will still fight you if you are using a Dyson. They also look to see if you have a pet, doesn't matter if it's ever even in the house, it will be listed. if you have chairs with castors, a person in a wheel chair. etc. They want to know if it's been professionally cleaned and by what method. Most warranties require periodic cleanings and proof of it. Did the installer do a moisture test? They have a whole list of questionable things they use to turn down claims and they usually win in court. Be prepared to face a high dollar lawyer and a long fight. In the long run, they will try to blame you or the installer.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have fought on the consumers side more than once. Sometimes we won, sometimes we lost.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Does your warranty say how often the carpet should be vacuumed?

http://www.carpet-rug.org/CRI-Testi...proval-Program/Vacuums/Certified-Vacuums.aspx

http://www.thefloorpro.com/community/carpet-q-and-a/5200-shaw-carpet-or-oreck-vacuum.html

Just some stuff to let you know what you are fighting. I hope you win.


----------



## Zackius (Jan 9, 2015)

rusty baker said:


> Does your warranty say how often the carpet should be vacuumed?
> 
> http://www.carpet-rug.org/CRI-Testi...proval-Program/Vacuums/Certified-Vacuums.aspx
> 
> ...


I would have to review the warranty again to see about how many times I should vacuum my carpet. As you know per your average person including myself, I would say I have never heard of such a thing, interesting. Well the good news is that this is going all the way up to Lowe's Corporate as we speak so who knows when it comes to lawyers, I may not have to invest too much. I am sure as well that a company would fight to the death to keep one single penny, which is what they are hoping for in the beginning by denying any and everything. But what is good is that this was bought from Lowe's and they have interest in protecting their name. What I cant figure out for the life of me is as to why a company would even want to deny a good claim and do in my mind illegal things behind a customer's back? This not only stops them from making money from me, but everyone I know would be informed, which equals way way more of a loss than either replacing about 2k worth of carpet or even a discount on a future purchase, not to mention eventually when enough customers complain on this matter, Lowe's will drop the company. I would never run a company this way. What needs to happen is either they stop making excuses or drop the warranty down to a lesser time period. Maybe better yet, start making higher quality carpet with the times. You cant make crappy carpet when technological advances are being made, its a no brainer that better and higher end vacuum cleaners are coming along. So basically you are screwed either way, I cant figure out what is worse, letting the dirt stay in the threads to cut them over time or buying a really good one and getting everything up and voiding a warranty. It would be amazing to see what the denial to approved ratio is on their warranties from Looptex. I base mine off a 50/50 or so in some form, not sure if that is good or bad, but I have seen 99% denial to 1% approved, but most of those companies go out of business eventually. I guess in the end it depends on how greedy you are, greed will catch you at some point. Oh well for now I suppose I can learn some things from you in the mean time and wait to see what Lowe's Corporate is going to do, we shall see.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Part of the problem with Dyson is the company itself,.They refuse to submit a vacuum for testing to CRI because independent testing shows that their beater bar is so hard that it damages carpet fiber. Most warranties say that regular vacuuming is required with an "approved vacuum". That Is where they get you if you use a Dyson. The mills fund CRI and it does the testing.
don't be surprised if Lowes blames the installer and then lets him go. That is a common thing. If he did anything that was not approved, even if it had nothing to do with the carpet failure, he will be blamed. There are very strict installation guidelines that an installer is supposed to follow. Did you know that the carpet is supposed to be cut and laid out in your house for at least 24 hours before it is installed? How many customers would allow that In an occupied house. Carpet installers know that many of the installation guidelines are wrong. The guidelines were written by carpet cleaners.


----------



## Zackius (Jan 9, 2015)

rusty baker said:


> Part of the problem with Dyson is the company itself,.They refuse to submit a vacuum for testing to CRI because independent testing shows that their beater bar is so hard that it damages carpet fiber. Most warranties say that regular vacuuming is required with an "approved vacuum". That Is where they get you if you use a Dyson. The mills fund CRI and it does the testing.
> don't be surprised if Lowes blames the installer and then lets him go. That is a common thing. If he did anything that was not approved, even if it had nothing to do with the carpet failure, he will be blamed. There are very strict installation guidelines that an installer is supposed to follow. Did you know that the carpet is supposed to be cut and laid out in your house for at least 24 hours before it is installed? How many customers would allow that In an occupied house. Carpet installers know that many of the installation guidelines are wrong. The guidelines were written by carpet cleaners.


 So many things you learn when getting into fine detail. I guess there could be a never ending amount of reasons why the mills do this or Dyson does that, but just from my personal experience of living in a home about every 2 years and the many homes I have personally remodeled or help build, I have never encountered a problem with our Dyson, which we also trade out with our Rainbow every other day for the most part due to my wife's allergies. We are a military family so we move a ton, 3 moves last year alone, so I have been in rental homes, fixer uppers, new homes and never once did my Dyson or Rainbow for that matter pull threads, even the carpet in the basement to this day looks brand new. So I guess it comes down to mills and CRI will do what they want regardless of their customer base complaints. I was wondering when you mentioned CRI if they were funded by the mills, only makes sense, lol. Also, I did know that carpet was supposed to be laid out for a certain time before install, due to new construction I have actually seen this many times over in FL, but never really knew the 24hr time frame, I thought it was 12 or something like that. Hey never hurts to know things though, its pretty interesting what you can learn when you dig deep on issues. Well either way however this goes I have already won, I should be alive for at least 30 more years, so carpet replacement every 5 years or so for this family equals roughly at 2 to 5k a pop or more possibly 12k to 30k over my lifetime, then if I get even 10 people in the family and friends network that do not buy this crap, then I suppose if it goes nowhere they have lost over 100k from one single customer, that is better than a lawsuit itself, I think, lol. Well either way I will keep you informed if your interested, by the way sorry about the initial thread, it came off a little bit pissy. Thanks for the info m8 have a good one, family time!!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I just volunteer here to help. I have installed, sold flooring and ran a large store. But mostly installation because I don't like dealing with mills. but I dealt with them enough to know that they will go to any lengths to deny a claim. I am glad that I am semi-retired.


----------

